# Romin vs Romin Evo



## ToffieBoi

*Romin vs Romin Evo?*

Hello everyone.

I am about to buy a new saddle soon and I am have Specialized Romin test saddle on my bike now. I am quite happy with it so it seems that I will buy it.

But I also realized that there is a model called Romin Evo, with a bit different shape and extra padding. 

Romin Gel Comp and Romin Evo Expert costs quite the same. Romin Evo Expert have 35gr less than the Romin Gel Comp. Also the red details will fit perfect on my bike.
I have Red QRs, Garmin Edge 500 and presta valve caps.

But I have no idea how that two saddles different from each other. Evo should designed based on regular Romin so they shouldn't be so different. But I don't have Romin Evo test saddle in my bike shop so I am not able to try it. Even they don't have Romin Evo for the sale, so I should decide before seeing it.

So my question is;
Is there anyone who tried both saddles, or at least saw them can tell me how different they are?
I am sure that I am comfortable on 143mm Romin, but can I be sure that my girlfriend (I had some problems with my current seat, and I am 22. It is not funny at all...) will be happy and future kids will be safe with Romin Evo?


edit: I put a question mark to the title, it was looking like a review before.


----------



## 2Slo4U

I've had both. Romin has a longer nose, Romin Evo is narrower, and is shorter. Probably by an inch or so. I thought both were equally comfortable although the Evo has more padding.


----------



## Wicked2006

I've been using the Romin Evo Expert for about 300 miles and have to say it's a great saddle for my needs.


----------



## skinewmexico

I have the Gel, and Evo Gel. It was my understanding that the Evo was narrower a little farther back from the nose. My thighs seemed to run some with the Romin Gel, and it seemed to go away with the Romin Evo Gel. Pretty happy with both, to tell the truth. Important thing is Mr. Happy doesn't go to sleep.


----------



## ToffieBoi

Thanks for the messages;


2Slo4U said:


> I've had both. Romin has a longer nose, Romin Evo is narrower, and is shorter. Probably by an inch or so. I thought both were equally comfortable although the Evo has more padding.





skinewmexico said:


> I have the Gel, and Evo Gel. It was my understanding that the Evo was narrower a little farther back from the nose. My thighs seemed to run some with the Romin Gel, and it seemed to go away with the Romin Evo Gel. Pretty happy with both, to tell the truth. Important thing is Mr. Happy doesn't go to sleep.


So I can understand that; both saddles are same in the shape and being comfortable. I know they are different but if you are saying that you are riding comfy in both, I will go for Romin Evo Expert. 

I have two more trainings with the test saddle, so if anyone else wants to write about the saddles, feel free. I don't want to spend money twice on the similar saddles.


----------



## scottma

My 2013 Roubaix came with a Toupe RBX in 143. Im trying out a Romin EVO comp in 143. Jury is still out. Its OK but I'm not in love with it. It is different than the Toupe RBX, but Im not sure better. Im wondering if I would like the Romin EVO in a 155.


----------



## TmB123

From memory the Romin has a wider nose section than the Evo. I didnt like the Romin when I tried it as my legs would rub on the nose where there was just enough clearance on the Evo. In the end I chose neither but went with a Chicane, different shape again. 

Really, for you, there is only one way to tell and that is to test ride each of them or more for at least a week each. Colour coordination while important, really should be a second consideration with the first being fit/ comfort. Test ride as many as you can, I tried around 8 different saddles over multiple shops and brands before I settled on mine


----------



## ToffieBoi

TmB123 said:


> From memory the Romin has a wider nose section than the Evo. I didnt like the Romin when I tried it as my legs would rub on the nose where there was just enough clearance on the Evo. In the end I chose neither but went with a Chicane, different shape again.
> 
> Really, for you, there is only one way to tell and that is to test ride each of them or more for at least a week each.* Colour coordination while important, really should be a second consideration with the first being fit/ comfort.* Test ride as many as you can, I tried around 8 different saddles over multiple shops and brands before I settled on mine


I know but as long as I am not able to test Romin Evo, I am not sure what I can do.
Tomorrow I am going bike shop again, and ask for Chicane to test. I hope it will be available, because I have 100+km ride tomorrow and I can easily see if the seat is good or not there.

And there is one more new specialized shop in the city here, so maybe they will have Romin Evo for test. I will talk about it too.

If you guys have any more ideas, I would love to listen.


----------

